# Configurer imprimante et routeur Freebox.



## raphael54 (17 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour a tous,
J'ai un Mac Book Pro recent, une freebox HD et une imprimante réseau HP Laserjet4000N , le but est simple : pouvoir imprimante depuis mon portable dont le wifi marche très bien.
Je voudrais ainsi connecter mon imprimante sur le routeur de la freebox via les connection RJ45.
Voilà.
Comment faire? faut il une adresse IP pour l'imprimante? si oui comment la trouver? comment configurer mon Mac...etc  etc...

PLEASE aidez moi avec un pas à pas car je ne suis pas trés doué.

Merci d'avance.

A oui pour le moment j'imprimais directement en mon portable et l'imprimante via "ethernet integre apple talk" mais je voudrais profiter pleinement du wifi et enlever tout fil à mon portable .​


----------



## Alycastre (17 Octobre 2007)

Un d&#233;but de r&#233;ponse ici ...

Et si tu veux que ton imprimante poss&#232;de une ip fixe, va dans les param&#233;trages "fonctions routeur" de ta freebox, dans "Baux DHCP permanents" tu rentres l'adresse mac de celle ci et tu choisis une ip


----------



## raphael54 (17 Octobre 2007)

Mais où trouver l'adresse MAC de l'imprimante?
merci


----------



## Alycastre (17 Octobre 2007)

Sur la machine .... entre autre ...


----------



## raphael54 (17 Octobre 2007)

en autre mais j(aimerais une autre solution car il n'y a rien d'écrit sur mon imp.
merci


----------



## Alycastre (18 Octobre 2007)

raphael54 a dit:


> en autre mais j(aimerais une autre solution car il n'y a rien d'écrit sur mon imp.
> merci



un petit freeware pour voir les ip et mac adresse de tout ce qui se trouve sur ton réseau


----------



## maousse (18 Octobre 2007)

regarde dans le mode d'emploi de ton imprimante (t&#233;l&#233;charge le chez hp, &#224; d&#233;faut), et fait lui imprimer sa page de statut, qui te donnera toute sa configuration (adresse ip, MAC et tout le toutim). &#199;a te permettra de savoir ce qu'il y a &#224; modifier pour l'int&#233;grer &#224; ton r&#233;seau.


----------



## raphael54 (18 Octobre 2007)

je vais essayer ce freeware mais concernant l'impression de la config imprimante , je l'ai fait celle ne me donne pas l'adresse MAC.

Question: je dois bien ajouter sur mon mac une imprimant via IP et donc une adrees quelconque ou une adresse IP precise? ou celle du routeur freebox?
désolé mais j'y connais rien.​


----------



## raphael54 (18 Octobre 2007)

question: pour utiliser ce freeware, je connecte l'imprimante directe sur mon ordi par la prise ethernet, mais dois activer ou pas l'apple talk , sachant que normalement quand il est en direct sur l'ordi j'utilisais ce moyen?


----------



## Alycastre (18 Octobre 2007)

Oui, ou sur une sortie éthernet de la freebox, puisque c'est comme cela que tu vas utiliser ton imprimante


----------



## raphael54 (18 Octobre 2007)

Bon, je galere.
Le soft ne voit rien et lorsque j'imprime la config de l'imprimante la seule adresse qui ressemble et une adresse LAN.  Est -ce celle ci?
De toute facon j'ai essayé sans réussite.

Merci de me sauver.


----------



## Alycastre (18 Octobre 2007)

Certains se posent moins de questions ....


----------



## Zyrol (18 Octobre 2007)

cette imprimante a un cadran &#224; cristaux liquide, tu dois pouvoir faire la config de base &#224; partir de ce cadran.
en th&#233;orie si tu as la config par defaut sur ta freebox : 
l'adresse Ip de l'imprimante devra &#234;tre : 192.168.0.200
masque : 255.255.255.0
routeur : 192.168.0.1

tu connectes &#231;a &#224; ta freebox, puis rechercher une imprimante dans les preferences systeme, imprimante.

Ensuite je te conseille d'aller dans l'interface de gestion de free > routeur, afin soit de reserver l'adresse de l'imprimante (.200) en ajoutant l'adresse MAC de l'imprimante.
Soit d'empecher le DHCP d'attribuer une adresse en .200 (tu d&#233;finis la plage DHCP en dehors de cette adresse)


----------



## raphael54 (19 Octobre 2007)

je vais essayer mais j'ai toujours du mal à trouver l'adresse MAC de l'imprimante, dans la config j'ai une adresse hexonumerique?? mais il appelle cela "adresse LAN."


----------



## Zyrol (19 Octobre 2007)

c'est peut &#234;tre &#231;a. donne la nous on te dira.


----------



## jodido (19 Octobre 2007)

L'adresse mac n'est pas vraiment utile, il faut simplement vérifier que l'adresse ip de l'imprimante est sur le meme adressage réseau que le routeur de la freebox 192.168.x.x par défaut.
Après comme dit plus haut une simple plage d'adressage en dehors de l'ip de ton imprimante suffira.
Ne pas oublier d'activer le routeur de la freebox et de la redémarrer. Normalement sur ta télévision il me semble que tu peux vérifier les clients connectés (bouton 'free'>info adsl)

Par contre prendre une imprimante wifi sans connaissance réseau c'est quand meme aimer les sensations fortes


----------



## raphael54 (19 Octobre 2007)

Mais qui a parler d'une imprimante wifi?
il s'agit d'une imprimante reseau branchésur le routeur freebox HD qui est wifi.
L'imprimante elle ne l'est pas.
Cela change t il quelque chose?


----------



## Alycastre (19 Octobre 2007)

raphael54 a dit:


> Mais qui a parler d'une imprimante wifi?
> il s'agit d'une imprimante reseau branchésur le routeur freebox HD qui est wifi.
> L'imprimante elle ne l'est pas.
> Cela change t il quelque chose?



Non, cela ne change rien .... Si ton imprimante est branchée sur un port éthernet de ta Freebox, tu dois forcément la "voir" et pouvoir l'ajouter .... 
Je répète:
Pomme-P sur un document, > Imprimante, > Ajouter une imprimante


----------



## jodido (19 Octobre 2007)

Oui wifi ou ethernet c'est pareil ça demande des connaissances réseaux.
Sinon il n'est pas forcé qu'il l'a voit Alycastre, il faut déjà s'assurer que l'imprimante est clairement sur le meme réseau.


----------



## Alycastre (19 Octobre 2007)

La manip simple à faire dans son espace web chez Free est là


----------



## raphael54 (21 Octobre 2007)

bon , l'ordi ne voit toujours pas l'imprimante quand je la connecte sur le routeur freebox.
Pour info voici la fameuse adresse LAN que me donne l'imprimante quand j'imprime sa config réseau.
IP: 10.193.170.23
Masque SS reseau: 255.255.255.0
pass.DEF    10.193.170.1

plus loin..
ADRESS LAN : 0060B0C62579  ( tout en majuscule)


Votre avis?


----------



## Alycastre (21 Octobre 2007)

En effet, cela correspond à son adresse mac .... On avance !
L'idéal est de paramétrer ton routeur, pour qu'il assigne une ip fixe à cette imprimante
Comme le dit Zyrol ....


----------



## jodido (22 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben voil&#224; j'avais raison l'imprimante n'est pas sur le meme r&#233;seau que la freebox  
Si tu peux configures soit ton imprimante en DHCP soit met lui une adresse en 192.168.0.125 par exemple. Une fois fait tu n'auras pas besoin de te coltiner ce que tout le monde te conseil depuis le d&#233;but de fixer l'adresse mac sur la freebox :mouais:
Au fait l'adresse de "pass DEF" sera 192.168.0.1 avec le routeur dela freebox


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2007)

ALors pour eviter toute fausse manip , je vous fais un pas à pas de ce que je fais et vous me dites là ou je me trompe.
Merci d'avance.


Etape 1: dans mon compte free/ config routeur, j'ajoute dans le baux permanent
L'adresse suivante: 192.169.0.1
et je lui attribue l'adresse MAC : 00:60:B0:C6:25:79


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2007)

ensuite sous mon MAC je fais pomme P: ajouter une imprimante:

Imprimante par defaut ou imprimante IP

Je choisis Imprimante IP puis protocole : Line Printer Daemon?
              HP direct socket? ou protocole d'impression IPP-IPP?

lequel choisir?

je choisis Protocole d'impression IPP-IPP  
je met une adresse: 192.168.0.1  

le mac cherche et verifie l'adresse. C'est un peu long...


----------



## raphael54 (22 Octobre 2007)

ai je fait une erreur? il cherche et semble ne pas trouver?


----------



## jodido (23 Octobre 2007)

Oui tu as fait une erreur tu peux enlever cette réservation de bail étant donné que tu viens d'attribuer l'adresse de ta passerelle à ton imprimante, donc si ton réseau part en sucette c'est normal.
Sinon tu peux aussi suivre mes conseils donnés plus haut. Enfin si tu veux faire au plus compliqué c'est ton choix.


----------



## raphael54 (23 Octobre 2007)

d'accord mais je n'ai pas bien compris ta solution.

Je supprimer toute config sur mon compte freebox? c'est ca?
et ensuite je configure un reseau DHCP?  oui mais je mets quoi et ou?

merci , je suis un peu nul.


----------



## raphael54 (23 Octobre 2007)

Je m'excuse a nouveau mais plus haut tu disais aussi que je devais configurer mon compte freebox...je patauge grave.
puis-je avoir un pas à pas s'il te plait.
merci.


----------



## jodido (23 Octobre 2007)

Activer routeur et DHCP de la freebox
Supprimer les baux réservés et autres créations
Mettre une ip fixe sur l'imprimante (voir plus haut config que j'ai donné)
S'assurer que ton mac est bien sur le meme réseau (192.168.x.x)
Normalement là ce sera bon


----------



## raphael54 (23 Octobre 2007)

j'ai fais ce que tu m'as dit pour la config mon compte freebox.
maintenant je parameter l'imp sur mon mac:

quel chemin?

"Imprimante par defaut" ou "imprimante IP"

Je choisis Imprimante IP puis protocole : "Line Printer Daemon"?
"HP direct socket"? ou "protocole d'impression IPP-IPP"?

lequel choisir?

je choisis Protocole "d'impression IPP-IPP"  
je met une adresse: 192.168.0.11? tu me conseillais 192.168.0.125 mais dans mais dans laconfid DHCP de free il mettait DHCP activé debut 198.168.0.10
 fin: 198.168.0.50  j'en tiens compte ou pas?

Et que veux tu dire par verifier que mon mac est sous le reseau 198.....????


----------



## jodido (23 Octobre 2007)

Pour le protocole d'impression j'en sais rien ça doit etre imprimante Ip avec Line printer daemon (ou pitetre IPP)

Non il ne faut pas tenir compte de la plage d'adresse de la freebox et justement choisir une ip qui ne sera pas dans la plage comme ça ça évite que la freebox attribue l'adresse que tu as donné à ton imprimante. 
Pour l'ip de ton mac tu vas dans les paramètres réseau de l'ordinateur.
Si tu es sur le meme réseau tu pourras lancer le terminal et faire:
ping 192.168.0.125

Si tu as une réponse c'est que ton mac détecte l'imprimante


----------



## raphael54 (23 Octobre 2007)

le reseau mac m'affiche en via DHCP
adresse IP: 192,168,0,10
ss reseaux 255,255,255,0
routeur: 192,168,0,254

c'est bon?


----------



## raphael54 (23 Octobre 2007)

j'ai tente le terminal qui ne s'arrete pas de me dire: No rout is host puis 
host is down


----------



## raphael54 (23 Octobre 2007)

peut etre qu'il s'agit du cable ethernet qui relie mon Imprimante HP au routeur ( croisé, decroisé) pour info j'utilise ce cable pour le brancher directement sur le MBP et imprimer via aplle talk et ce marche.
Avec un routeur ne faut il pas un cable croisé? ou décroisé?
j'en sais rien je m'interroge.


----------



## raphael54 (23 Octobre 2007)

qu'enpensez vous???


----------



## jodido (24 Octobre 2007)

en fait pour  "pass DEF" il faut que tu mettes 192.168.0.254 sur ton imprimante


----------



## raphael54 (4 Novembre 2007)

"Pass def" je vois cela ou?


----------



## raphael54 (7 Novembre 2007)

vous m'abandonnez??


----------

